# Shut down via CWM, no longer boot at all.



## Blazing angel (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello to everybody, i'm having a slight problem with my touchpad.

I installed ICS, and i wanted to update to the second beta/alpha (0.5) without acmeinstaller, but downloaded it to the computer. Without to thinking, i booted into cwm, but i hadnt transfered the file yet. I mounted the memory via the mount option, adn transferred it. Before i hit install , something came up, so instead of installing it, i hit power off (since i couldn't stay at the moment). I came back ~10min later, and now it won't boot

I've searched the forums, and have tried various method to boot the touchpad (including, but not limited to)
holding power + volume down for 5 minutes
booting on the touchstone
booting with charger plugged in via usb
Trying above with different outlets, chargers and wires.
booting while plugged into the computer
holding power.
Leaving it to charge on the touchstone
leaving it to charge via usb/wall adapter.

I'm not too concerned (since its probably just a glitch), but still a bit worried








Any ideas?


----------



## Blazing angel (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind guys, got it. Hold the power button and the HOME button for around 30 seconds.


----------

